# Best way to anchor to a "hollow wall"



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm installing 30 "California Valves" on banks at night in a couple weeks. I have already done 5 of them. They are all being installed within 5ft of the gas meter located outside. I found that about half of the walls were either hollow or not solid enough for 3/8" drop in anchors ( what I always use ).

What are some alternative anchors that you have found to be very sturdy?
I am thinking installing unistrut to the wall with 4 Tapcon (http://www.buildextapcon.com/) screws. Will this be as solid as 2 drop in anchors? I was also considering the toggle style bolt but dont want to drill a hole that big if I can avoid it.

What are you guys doing when you cant use a drop in anchor?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We use tap cons on both hollow and solid walls, best method IMO.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> We use tap cons on both hollow and solid walls, best method IMO.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Thanks. 
What do you think 1 Tapcon could hold from a ceiling?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are the best hollow wall anchors...IMHO, of course. Check their weight ratings, it might just surprise you. 









http://www.toggler.com/products/snaptoggle/overview.php


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

eddiecalder said:


> Thanks.
> What do you think 1 Tapcon could hold from a ceiling?


Depends on what type of masonary it is, what size tapcon and how far it's drilled into the masonary.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

eddiecalder said:


> Thanks.
> What do you think 1 Tapcon could hold from a ceiling?


Check out Sammy's here...http://www.itwbuildex.com/indextables.shtml


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Here are the best hollow wall anchors...IMHO, of course. Check their weight ratings, it might just surprise you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty slick.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I use those for drywall and have solved all my retrofit issues when I encounter a wall without backing.

The Sammy's, I was told about here and they are great as well.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I use Red Head almost exclusively. Sammy screws are ok and sold at Fergusons I believe.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

A 3/8 drop in requires a 1/2 inch hole. I would just use a standard toggle and call it good. Those plastic zip googles work great too. Then again I suck at using the concrete screws.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

knuckles said:


> A 3/8 drop in requires a 1/2 inch hole. I would just use a standard toggle and call it good. Those plastic zip googles work great too. *Then again I suck at using the concrete screws.*


I've never mastered those dern things either.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

If you use the correct pre-drill bits they work great.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Epox said:


> If you use the correct pre-drill bits they work great.


I have and it seems they just hardly work for me. IDK...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Here are the best hollow wall anchors...IMHO, of course. Check their weight ratings, it might just surprise you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I get those from Hilti. The fact that they don't fall down inside the wall when the screw is removed is pretty slick as well.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I have and it seems they just hardly work for me. IDK...


Me too. I tend to spin the anchor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Here are the best hollow wall anchors...IMHO, of course. Check their weight ratings, it might just surprise you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toggler makes some really nice anchors... :thumbup:

I really like the SnapSkru Anchors for drywall... :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Epox said:


> If you use the correct pre-drill bits they work great.





Titan Plumbing said:


> I have and it seems they just hardly work for me. IDK...


Some places have better stronger concrete which is why the tapcons will work for some and not others. Age of the crete plays a big part in it. I've worked in a office building which doubled as a nuclear fallout shelter. 8000 psi concrete which was 30 years old....snapping tapcon like it was in style. Ended up oversizing the hole size and used hilti epoxy and tapcons. 

The hilti wall anchors that Titan showed is all I use for hollow walls. Traditional toggle bolts always snapped in half for me.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have some lead anchors made for masonry block. They were made in Sandwich, Illinois. I think they are out of business. My supply house gives them to me just to get them off their shelves, they are all dusty. You take a 3/8" masonry bit and drill 5/8" deep, insert the anchor, then use a drive pin that expands the lead. Then a 10-24 screw is used. They are awesome for masonry block when you are hanging uni-strut.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

I usually use something like this



http://www.confast.com/products/single-expansion-fastener.aspx


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I never had any luck with tapcons, myself. 

I do like those toggles Titan posted. They work great for handicap bars in showers/tubs as well. They make them in stainless. They are pricey.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like them things Titan showed but if you are doing a lot of commercial work you need an arsenal of anchors. I carry those things, sammy's tapcons, read heads, tampins, the plastic drywall anchor things (both kinds) and anything else I figure might come in handy. Saunter on down to the Fastenal store and indulge your bank account. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Here are the best hollow wall anchors...IMHO, of course. Check their weight ratings, it might just surprise you.
> 
> http://www.toggler.com/products/snaptoggle/overview.php


Toggles are the best bar none. Just make sure you engage them properly


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Expandable 3/8" lead anchors work great as long as you set them correctly.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

If you're trying to anchor strut to the wall, use lead drive pins. It's a 1/4" hole them pound the pin in. Simplest way.


----------

